# Boat and Motor FS



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

I posted this on the trading post, but maybe it belongs here more. So, I'll double post, sorry for the double posts admins.

I have a 12' fishing boat (not flatbottom), trailer, and 12 HP Force outboard for sale. It is in Utah and I haven't been able to get it out here after 6 years in NE, so it's got to be sold. The motor runs great and the boat has been painted for duck hunting, but would make a great fishing boat also. Asking $650 (was into it originally $1250) but would entertain reasonable offer. Boat is older, but no leaks that I know of and the motor runs like a champ. Trailer lights were working when I left it at my brother's house. 

Boat is near Logan, and can supply pictures upon request. 

Thanks all.


----------

